# Where can I buy Axolotls?



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy them in the west/east midlands area or online?

Cheers


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

Prestwood Petzone, Pet Shop in Stourbridge West Mi
only place i've seen them, mine were ordered by a shop in k'ford


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

millie_moo said:


> Prestwood Petzone, Pet Shop in Stourbridge West Mi
> only place i've seen them, mine were ordered by a shop in k'ford


Thanks


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

most rep/aquatic shops can get them in:2thumb:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

fardilis said:


> most rep/aquatic shops can get them in:2thumb:


I've rang a few near me and they can't or won't be getting any for a while.


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

Almost any aquatic retailer should be able to get you them with ease. Strange that they can't/won't around your way but if your willing to buy mail order there's always Tri-mar down in Cornwall;

Availability

Zero experience of them myself but a mate has used them to buy catfish with no problems and they have been picking up awards in Practical Fishkeeping for years. Ideally I know I'd like to see any livestock before buying but if not maybe this might be an option.

Chris


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sandsifter said:


> Almost any aquatic retailer should be able to get you them with ease. Strange that they can't/won't around your way but if your willing to buy mail order there's always Tri-mar down in Cornwall;
> 
> Availability
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion but It's £55 for delivery lol.

I've emailed a few shops in my area, yeah the one woman had just got one in for someone and she said that was difficult so it wouldn't be for a while and the other said they don't stock them and won't get them in.


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

E80 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but It's £55 for delivery lol.
> 
> I've emailed a few shops in my area, yeah the one woman had just got one in for someone and she said that was difficult so it wouldn't be for a while and the other said they don't stock them and won't get them in.



£55!? Ouch. 

Ah, the dreaded "email enquiry"  

Axolotls are common on aquatic wholesalers stock lists but are maybe a pain in the neck for the average aquatics shop   . 

A 2ft stock tank needs to be rearranged to suit an axolotl (a staffing cost - least it is in a shop that gives a damn), for an animal that will just sit their if you then change your mind/find it elsewhere/lick a cane toad. The internet's brilliant for some things but maybe a bit of human contact with your local shops might be your key   

Good hunting 

Chris


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I have a bunch of this years young, leucistics & wild types available.


----------



## bromley (Jan 17, 2007)

have you looked in the classifieds


----------

